# Group Meeting Corvallis/Albany OR



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Several of us from this area are going to meet at the food court of the Heritage mall in Albany, OR next week. If you are interested, let me know and I'll get you the particulars! This won't be our regular meeting place, this is just a get-acquainted session.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Pendleton meets once a week in the back room of the brew pub for 11/2 hours to knit and laugh together. What a relief to know if I move to Sweet Home that there will be a group


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> Pendleton meets once a week in the back room of the brew pub for 11/2 hours to knit and laugh together. What a relief to know if I move to Sweet Home that there will be a group


Hi Barbara...Sweet Home isn't very close...about an hour...but we'd love to have you...if and when. Take note so you can pm me if ever you need us. Tootsie


----------



## olivebell (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi there! What sort of knit group are you? I'm in Lebanon and part of a church knitting group. Let me know when you plan to meet in Albany and I'll let you know if I can make it. Do you have any special reason for your besides knitting?
olivebell


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in L.A. and would love to get together with other L.A. KP members.


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

I hope you are not going to knit anything in orange and black! Ducks rule, beavers drool; just ask my kids!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I remain neutral...Hubby is a DUCK...note capitals. Kids are BEAVERS...more capitals. I think that makes me a platypus (one who doesn't care much either way!) Are you nearby? Going to join us?? Tootsie


Serenity McIntyre said:


> I hope you are not going to knit anything in orange and black! Ducks rule, beavers drool; just ask my kids!


----------



## Teliria (May 30, 2011)

Serenity McIntyre said:


> I hope you are not going to knit anything in orange and black! Ducks rule, beavers drool; just ask my kids!


One of my nieces is a Beaver fan the other a Duck. One year they each had a car flag for their favorite, so there was a beaver flag on one side and duck on the other. A man walked past and muttered "Now THAT is a house divided"... heh

I graduated a Beaver, but I refuse to be a fan. Seriously... what idiot originally said "We are a co-ed college... we should have a beaver as our mascot."


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Another Oregon group? Just saw another thread and told them how jealous I was. Hope you guys have a grand time. Wish my state wasn't so darned big. I know there are more than 100 Texans on-site - but spread over 100's of miles.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm glad you are going to join us...We just wanted to get together as knitters...no hidden agendas. See you Wednesday. Tootsie


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> For OLIVEBELL ...I'm glad you are going to join us...We just wanted to get together as knitters...no hidden agendas. See you Wednesday. Tootsie


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi...Yes, I guess it is 'another'...I think the previous one is in the Portland area. That is within traveling distance, but maybe not just to knit together. Maybe we'll have to plaln a 'field trip' together! We could go yarn shopping!


Dreamweaver said:


> Another Oregon group? Just saw another thread and told them how jealous I was. Hope you guys have a grand time. Wish my state wasn't so darned big. I know there are more than 100 Texans on-site - but spread over 100's of miles.


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

Teliria said:


> Serenity McIntyre said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you are not going to knit anything in orange and black! Ducks rule, beavers drool; just ask my kids!
> ...


now THAT'S funny!


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

Tootsie...
I soooo wish I could go, but alas, I don't drive and I am down here in Grants Pass.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tootsie I would hazard a guess but I am willing to bet that if you post a notice around on public bulletinboards and in the paper that knitters are meeting at XYZ from 6-8 or 2-4 that you will get a crowd soon. It may take awhile to get more than just 1 or 2 but last Tuesday night we had 10 and some did not make it that usually do. If Pendleton can do it so can Grants Pass especially if you have anything but WalMart for your yarn.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

As far as I know there is only one LYS in the three communities decent sized hereabouts...and it is a little 'upscale,' in attitude at least. It is a treat to go anyway. We do have Joannes and Michaels. An independent craft store carries a good selection of good quality yarns but I fear for their existence. Michaels and Joannes are just too new and shiny...and cheaper. I'm thinking even a local field trip might be a good thing!


barbara97801 said:


> Tootsie I would hazard a guess but I am willing to bet that if you post a notice around on public bulletinboards and in the paper that knitters are meeting at XYZ from 6-8 or 2-4 that you will get a crowd soon. It may take awhile to get more than just 1 or 2 but last Tuesday night we had 10 and some did not make it that usually do. If Pendleton can do it so can Grants Pass especially if you have anything but WalMart for your yarn.


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

There is always fred meyer!I tend to use the internet alot. You can't touch the yarn, but there alot more option and better prices. Like all things in life, you take the good with the bad.


----------



## Charlene (Feb 14, 2011)

Wish I could join you, but I'm wheel-chair bound in Philomath. Charlene.


----------



## cwknits1 (Feb 20, 2014)

So, I guess this is an old thread, but does anyone still meet to knit/crochet in Albany?
I am somewhat new to the area and haven't found anything.
Thanks!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi cwk...Can you make it to NW Corvallis? We meet at noon on Thursdays, til 2. There are two ladies who drive over from Albany on a usual basis, if you want to carpool I could put you in touch. If you want to come but prefer to drive I'll give you directions. Easy to find from highway 20. Let's do any more messages in the private message ...see above^ We usually average about 10 or so of us.

Tootsie aka Honor



cwknits1 said:


> So, I guess this is an old thread, but does anyone still meet to knit/crochet in Albany?
> I am somewhat new to the area and haven't found anything.
> Thanks!


----------

